# Is there going to be a 2016 half century a month challenge?



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

Please!

Centuries are out of my reach but I fancy a stab at the halves!


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Please!
> 
> Centuries are out of my reach but I fancy a stab at the halves!


You'll see in the chat thread for the half century that we all want to do it again!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

Ok, I have created a new thread for the 2016 version - HERE. 

I am about to create the chat thread for it.


----------



## Sharky (21 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Please!
> 
> Centuries are out of my reach but I fancy a stab at the halves!



Phew ... I was worried for a moment, in the new thread list, it just said "is there going to be a 2016". I was about to sell all my bikes quickly!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, I have created a new thread for the 2016 version - HERE.
> 
> I am about to create the chat thread for it.



@ColinJ 
Nice one ! Thanks.


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2015)

Currently locked until the New Year Do you want me to delete the two comments too?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2015)

summerdays said:


> Currently locked until the New Year Do you want me to delete the two comments too?


Cheers.

How about moving Cush's comment to the Chat thread and deleting mine?


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2015)

Done - hopefully someone will remember to unlock the threads in the new year, if not give one of the mod's a nudge and we will do it.


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2015)

And also to unsticky the 2015 ride report thread.


----------

